# *Pic request* yellow B14 fogs



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I have an oppurtunity to get yellow h3 stock wattage yellow bulbs and wondering if anyone has pic of how this looks at night, I will soon be installed crystal clear headlights/corners with super white headlights....

Thanks!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

chucky200 said:


> I have an oppurtunity to get yellow h3 stock wattage yellow bulbs and wondering if anyone has pic of how this looks at night, I will soon be installed crystal clear headlights/corners with super white headlights....
> 
> Thanks!


here is a chop of my car with yellow fogs. 
















i have the crystal headlamps and corners with silverstars in the head and fogs.

to hard to see , maybe some1 can come along with some real pics


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

forget looks! i love my yellow lights in the fog. also, ever notice how in a snow storm you cant see anyone till they are right up on you? you can see yellow lights farther away than white.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

omegaman, what brand fog bulbs are those. Ive got 55 watt yellow h3's from candlepower/narva and the affect is no where near as striking as on your car. Instead of a distinct yellow i have a pale yellowy look with a thin blue riming to it. Not really what i was looking for.........


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> I have an oppurtunity to get yellow h3 stock wattage yellow bulbs and wondering if anyone has pic of how this looks at night, I will soon be installed crystal clear headlights/corners with super white headlights....
> 
> Thanks!


By now you should have saw my post on SR20. :thumbup: Hows the 16s coming along?


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

i have purple headlights w/ yellow fogs. the hellow looks like the lexus yellow. the yellow contemplates the purple nicely

my yellow are 70W Nokya Bulbs. i used to have 9006 arctic purple and currently have arctic purple H4s in my moms car all Nokya brand.

hyper yellows seems to be a new trend now. seeing alot more yellow bulbs being sold on ebay, b4 used to be rare. and seen quite a few cars with the hyper yellow. i wouldnt recommend for headlights though. will make you very very sleepy. the regular halogen killed me as it was, let alone makin' it lower in spectrum


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

funkpacket said:


> omegaman, what brand fog bulbs are those. Ive got 55 watt yellow h3's from candlepower/narva and the affect is no where near as striking as on your car. Instead of a distinct yellow i have a pale yellowy look with a thin blue riming to it. Not really what i was looking for.........


the pic is photoshoped. they are normal white bulbs but he made the white reflection yellow.


soccrstar said:


> i have purple headlights


please don't take this the wrong way.......but if you were behind me i would kill you with a shovel.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> i have purple headlights w/ yellow fogs. the hellow looks like the lexus yellow. the yellow contemplates the purple nicely


Contemplates?! :wtf: Shoulda expected as much from someone running purple lights which make you look like an idiot (and are illegal in most states).


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

nismo1.6 said:


> the pic is photoshoped. they are normal white bulbs but he made the white reflection yellow.
> 
> please don't take this the wrong way.......but if you were behind me i would kill you with a shovel.



why a shovel? :thumbup:


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

funkpacket said:


> why a shovel? :thumbup:


because i carry one in my back seat already..........


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

nova73guy said:


> Contemplates?! :wtf: Shoulda expected as much from someone running purple lights which make you look like an idiot (and are illegal in most states).


BLUE is illegal, any other color (white, arctic purpleis fine.

and doesnt make me look like an idiot, as it turns so much heads. and i dont just got purple bulbs i got a 12k HID kit, which is actually a lavender color. 14k HID is PURPLE and those you cannot see at all with i bet.

my loud music will get the cops attention, over anything


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

its HID!!?? ..........scratch the shovel.......id use a steam roller. if you remember, purple has blue in it. blue light scatters so much its useless other than to completely blind people with, thats why it is illegal. a kid with purple lights in a blue civic was behind me one time. when we were lined up at a stop light the light output was less than my silver stars yet when he was behind me my car was light up like a x-mas tree! and i had to move every single mirror in my car so i wouldn't see little dots for the rest of my life.

i even remember a guy with blueish HID on his corrola at abround 5 one night and it was still light out but the light was still painful.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

soccrstar said:


> BLUE is illegal, any other color (white, arctic purpleis fine.
> 
> and doesnt make me look like an idiot, as it turns so much heads. and i dont just got purple bulbs i got a 12k HID kit, which is actually a lavender color. 14k HID is PURPLE and those you cannot see at all with i bet.
> 
> my loud music will get the cops attention, over anything


im thinking white and blue are legal, because i have seen them drive past cops, so great thinking there, im waiting for liu, or asleep to jump all over your HID talk, please, make it easy, let the people being stupid just be stupid, dont add to it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

soccrstar said:


> BLUE is illegal, any other color (white, arctic purpleis fine.
> 
> and doesnt make me look like an idiot, as it turns so much heads. and i dont just got purple bulbs i got a 12k HID kit, which is actually a lavender color. 14k HID is PURPLE and those you cannot see at all with i bet.
> 
> my loud music will get the cops attention, over anything



im sorry sir, but YOU are incorrect...

the ONLY colors allowed in the front of a vehicle are Orange/Amber/White... No blues, No "Hyper white" aka BLUE, no purple, no pink, no green, no nada.. Only white/orange/amber... sorry to bust your bubble.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Hyper-White's arent illegal(like Silverstars, Cool Blue's and the like). Now if they were Blue and not white(its weird how all these bulbs say like Cool Blue, but they're white and Hyper-White when they're blue) those are. As for the 12000k HID kit thats horrible as well... anything over 6000k is doing more harm than good(and 6000k is pushing it), your illegal and pissing off everyone thats in front of you and your getting less light output.


----------

